# Shockwave667's SPUGEN SOCAL RUN! SIGN UP NOW!!!



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=147746

Hi, my name is Amer and I just wanted to let you know about a group drive. Shockwave667 has gotten together with Duc to create the first ever shockwave 667 SPUGEN run! This event will join San Diego, SPUGEN, Irvine, and all other Southern California car lovers together. *** The event is free of charge and is open to all sports car lovers! ***

Where: Palomar (address soon to be revealed)

When: October 19th at 7AM

Who: The event is being put together by AHHVTEC (Duc) and myself shockwave667 (Jad). All are welcome to come to this event. Please feel free to contact us via this link with any additional questions/comments/suggestions:
http://www.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=147746

Additional Info:

-We will split the cars up into three groups. This will help ensure that everyone enjoys their drive.

-Fast drivers

-Moderate drivers

-Slower drivers

-Information regarding the location/route of the run will be posted shortly as information is released from AHHVTEC. At this time we will also pick a specific date and time for the event:
http://www.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=147746

Sign Up NOW @ http://www.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=147746 (just register and post)

1. AHHVTEC
2. shockwave667
3. Dj K-otik +1
4. aplus_2000 +1
5. stealth2k +1
6. Webestore
7. A4sport
8. 9KTACH
9. s2kJohnny
10. Hockey +1
11. GPW02S2
12. Levaris


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

updated list:

1. AHHVTEC
2. shockwave667
3. Dj K-otik +1
4. aplus_2000 +1
5. stealth2k +1
6. Webestore
7. A4sport
8. 9KTACH
9. s2kJohnny
10. Hockey +1
11. GPW02S2
12. Levaris
13. Amer
14. SpeedyGrk +1
15. Bri's-S2000
16. 13Bmini (02 Carrera 4)
17. Turbo GTI
18. KIT (STI)
19. driftint2 
20.just_me (325 bimmer)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Edited by scottn2rtero:

I guess this would be as good a time as any for the Bimmerfest diclaimer:

Bimmerfest does not organize or endorse events that involve street racing or violation of traffic laws.

High speed driving can be dangerous and is best done in a controlled environment such as an autocross, driving/track school or organized race.

Participants at events where there is dangerous driving not in a controlled environment do so at their own risk.


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Edited by scottn2rtero:
> 
> I guess this would be as good a time as any for the Bimmerfest diclaimer:
> 
> ...


Yes, good point made!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

s2kpunisher said:


> Yes, good point made!


Be safe and have a great time at the event. You have quite a few people signed up already :thumbup:


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Be safe and have a great time at the event. You have quite a few people signed up already :thumbup:


thanks, more are welcomed since usually half the people who sign up don't show up for whatever reason


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

s2kpunisher said:


> thanks, more are welcomed since usually half the people who sign up don't show up for whatever reason


Updated list:

1. AHHVTEC 
2. shockwave667 
3. Dj K-otik +1 
4. aplus_2000 +1 
5. stealth2k +1 
6. Webestore 
7. A4sport 
8. 9KTACH 
9. s2kJohnny 
10. Hockey +1 
11. GPW02S2 
12. Levaris 
13. Amer 
14. SpeedyGrk +1 
15. Bri's-S2000 
16. 13Bmini (02 Carrera 4) 
17. Turbo GTI 
18. KIT (STI) 
19. driftint2 (89 rx7 turbo2) 
20. just_me 
21. POWER S2000 
22. John4Wine 
23. patryshka3685 (99 civic si supercharged) 
24. DOOLINGS2000 +1 
25. Diddy 
26. Prolene 
27. mingster

Sign Up @ http://www.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=147746


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

1. AHHVTEC
2. shockwave667
3. Dj K-otik +1
4. aplus_2000 +1
5. stealth2k +1
6. Webestore
7. A4sport
8. 9KTACH
9. s2kJohnny
10. Hockey +1
11. GPW02S2
12. Levaris
13. Amer
14. SpeedyGrk +1
15. Bri's-S2000
16. 13Bmini (02 Carrera 4)
17. Turbo GTI
18. KIT (STI)
19. driftint2 (89 rx7 turbo2)
20. just_me
21. POWER S2000
22. John4Wine
23. patryshka3685 (99 civic si supercharged)
24. DOOLINGS2000 +1
25. Diddy
26. Prolene
27. mingster
28. is0m0rph
29. MajorHavoc
30. north9586 +1


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Updated list:

1. AHHVTEC
2. shockwave667
3. Dj K-otik +1
4. aplus_2000 +1
5. stealth2k
6. Webestore
7. A4sport
8. 9KTACH
9. s2kJohnny
10. Hockey +1
11. GPW02S2
12. Levaris
13. Amer
14. SpeedyGrk +1
15. Bri's-S2000
16. 13Bmini (02 Carrera 4)
17. Turbo GTI
18. KIT (STI)
19. driftint2 (89 rx7 turbo2)
20. just_me
21. POWER S2000
22. John4Wine
23. patryshka3685 (99 civic si supercharged)
24. DOOLINGS2000 +1
25. Diddy
26. Prolene
27. mingster
28. is0m0rph
29. MajorHavoc
30. north9586 +1
31. usafstud (03 civic)
32. Penforhire (03 Z06)
33. s2000Rocks (02 WRBlue WRX)
34. Zooper (SuperBlack 350Z)
35. 300+s2000
36. spacemanspiff (350Z Touring Brickyard)
37. KLN
38. KLN bro (03 blue WRX)
39. OC S2K
40. OverBooster ('02 Silver WRX)

To sign up for this event, just register and post on the following link: http://forums.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=147746


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

1. AHHVTEC
2. shockwave667
3. Dj K-otik +1
4. aplus_2000 +1
5. stealth2k
6. Webestore
7. A4sport
8. 9KTACH
9. s2kJohnny
10. Hockey +1
11. GPW02S2
12. Levaris
13. Amer
14. SpeedyGrk +1
15. Bri's-S2000
16. 13Bmini (02 Carrera 4)
17. Turbo GTI
18. KIT (STI)
19. driftint2 (89 rx7 turbo2)
20. just_me
21. POWER S2000
22. John4Wine
23. patryshka3685 (99 civic si supercharged)
24. DOOLINGS2000 +1
25. Diddy
26. Prolene
27. mingster
28. is0m0rph
29. MajorHavoc
30. north9586 +1
31. usafstud (03 civic)
32. Penforhire (03 Z06)
33. s2000Rocks (02 WRBlue WRX)
34. Zooper (SuperBlack 350Z)
35. 300+s2000
36. spacemanspiff (350Z Touring Brickyard)
37. KLN
38. KLN bro (03 blue WRX)
39. OC S2K
40. OverBooster ('02 Silver WRX)
41. arnelr21 +1
42. north9586
43. Mouse (mr2 turbo 92')
44. DJSang
45. forsaken
46. smegmatic (sc400)
47. dundonr
48. Hitman
49. Hitman's Bro ('94 Prelude VTEC)
50. CBeyond
51. Drunken_Monk


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Updated list:

1. AHHVTEC
2. shockwave667 +1
3. Dj K-otik +1
4. aplus_2000 +1
5. stealth2k
6. Webestore
7. A4sport
8. 9KTACH
9. s2kJohnny
10. Hockey +1
11. GPW02S2
12. Levaris
13. Amer
14. SpeedyGrk +1
15. Bri's-S2000
16. 13Bmini (02 Carrera 4)
17. Turbo GTI
18. KIT (STI)
19. driftint2 (89 rx7 turbo2)
20. just_me
21. POWER S2000
22. John4Wine
23. patryshka3685 (99 civic si supercharged)
24. DOOLINGS2000 +1
25. Diddy
26. Prolene
27. mingster
28. is0m0rph
29. MajorHavoc
30. north9586 +1
31. usafstud (03 civic)
32. Penforhire (03 Z06)
33. s2000Rocks (02 WRBlue WRX)
34. Zooper (SuperBlack 350Z)
35. 300+s2000
36. spacemanspiff (350Z Touring Brickyard)
37. KLN
38. KLN bro (03 blue WRX)
39. OC S2K
40. OverBooster ('02 Silver WRX)
41. arnelr21 +1
42. north9586
43. Mouse (mr2 turbo 92')
44. DJSang
45. forsaken
46. smegmatic (sc400)
47. dundonr
48. Hitman
49. Hitman's Bro ('94 Prelude VTEC)
50. CBeyond
51. Drunken_Monk
52. TeamSTEALTH_GSR (integra gsr),
53. silvertegGS (integra gs)
54. A_U_Tai_Mai_Shu (integra)
55. tanyen (integra gsr)
56. cody (mr2)
57. merlyn
58. traynspotting +1
59. mrbadfish +1 (STI)
60. Spryguy +1
61. S2X

To sign up for this event, just register and post on the following link: http://forums.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=147746

Also there is a LA/OC Caravan going to the Palomar Run: LA/OC Caravan Thread

And Also a San Diego Caravan going to the Palomar Run:  SD Caravan Thread


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

OK, this is totally OT but would any of these people with s2ks be interested in buying a set of extra track wheels? I have a set of somewhat curbrashed but otherwise undamaged factory s2k wheels with factory S-02s on em that I wanna sell.


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Kaz said:


> OK, this is totally OT but would any of these people with s2ks be interested in buying a set of extra track wheels? I have a set of somewhat curbrashed but otherwise undamaged factory s2k wheels with factory S-02s on em that I wanna sell.


Kaz why don't you register on s2ki.com and post on the for sale forum, I'm sure lots of people would be interested.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

s2kpunisher said:


> Kaz why don't you register on s2ki.com and post on the for sale forum, I'm sure lots of people would be interested.


I don't like newbie posting on random forums.


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I don't like newbie posting on random forums.


would you like me to post for you? you can give me your e-mail address so people can work it out with you.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

s2kpunisher said:


> would you like me to post for you? you can give me your e-mail address so people can work it out with you.


I'd appreciate that.

Description and condition as above.

$500 delivered in greater LA/OC.

[email protected]

I have excellent feedback on eBay (kokayasu) selling items including many Honda parts.


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I'd appreciate that.
> 
> Description and condition as above.
> 
> ...


np, its done

http://forums.s2ki.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=153346


----------

